# Fruit Fly Media



## Bigfrog (Dec 31, 2019)

Who sells the best, easiest and most successful fruit fly media? It sounds like Josh’s is highly recommended?


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Super easy and cheap to make your own..


----------



## Bigfrog (Dec 31, 2019)

Do you a proven, easy recipe you would like to share?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

If you are new, do not make your own....there's enough other stuff to worry about.

Josh's ain't bad

Repashy is excellent for me


----------



## AsylumDart (Sep 20, 2018)

Frogdaddy FFM is the best I’ve used. Produces like crazy.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Bigfrog said:


> Do you a proven, easy recipe you would like to share?


Ive been using this very good and easy, simpel recipe for a years now, since my older recipe gave to much smell and mite :

For D. Hydei (13cups/100gr ea) :

650ml water
500gr oatmeal
1/2 banana
100ml natural vinigar (this keeps the mite away)
50ml grenadine

Just mix it all together, consistancy of this mix will be on point.



For D.Melanogaster (10cups/80gr ea) :

450ml water
1/2 banana
50ml natural vinigar
50ml grenadine
mix this together while adding wholeweat (Brinta) until It become very solid and you can put your spoon straight up in the mix

The melanogaster mix gets more fluid over time, so you want it to be realy solid.





3 weeks later : https://youtu.be/Ar3RPSOAGTs



It does not get easier and cheaper than this.


----------



## Thekla (Aug 2, 2019)

Bigfrog said:


> Do you a proven, easy recipe you would like to share?


I found a foolproof recipe a year ago I never had any problems with (no mould, no mites):

- 1 block of fresh baker's yeast (about 40g)
- 2 teaspoons of sugar
- 1 tablespoon of Sanostol (multivitamin syrup for children)
- 100 ml apple cider vinegar

Mix yeast with sugar until it becomes a liquid, then add syrup and apple cider vinegar and stir. Put absorbent cotton into the cup (about 1/2-1/3") and soak it with the media, so it's wet but won't drip if inverted. 
The mix should give you enough media for about 4-5 cups, can't say for sure, as I don't use conventional cups.  The media can be stored in the fridge for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Philsuma said:


> If you are new, do not make your own....there's enough other stuff to worry about.
> 
> Josh's ain't bad
> 
> Repashy is excellent for me


I second this, being fairly new to this myself. Easy to follow directions and proven to be a good mix!


----------



## David Kurn (Aug 26, 2019)

Tijl, how do melanogaster do in the Hydei recipe?


----------



## Bigfrog (Dec 31, 2019)

I ordered some Repashy media and the directions say table spoons but is that level spoons or what. I would prefer exact measurements like 1/2 cup media and 3/4 cup of water.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

A tablespoon is an exact measurement... You use a level tablespoon (measuring tablespoon, not one you use for eating) .


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

David Kurn said:


> Tijl, how do melanogaster do in the Hydei recipe?


Instead of being able to harvest them 4-5 times, you will only have 1 harvest if putting melanogaster on the hydei recipe.


----------



## BostonFrogs (Jan 16, 2018)

I've used Josh's mix for years, but in the beginning I was tossing cultures that had so much media left. So, now I mix 1/3 cup media to 2/3 water for melanogaster instead of the recommended 1/2 cups media to 1 cup water (still the same 2:1 water to mix ratio).

The biggest difference I've seen in my cultures is surface area. I used to skimp on the excelsior, trying to stretch it over more cultures. Bad move. The tightly packed and generous excelsior balls that I push down deep into the media produce like crazy.


----------

